# 2012 brute lifted finally.



## bone (Mar 15, 2010)

pics are huge. gotta figure out the snorkels now.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks goood !!!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it looks much better now! still nto crazy about the new nose but, the mods def. help it out alot!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Wow its amazing how much the lift & tires do for the looks. Awesome job!!


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Bone, where are you located in GA?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Definately looks better lifted. Great job.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that looks pretty **** good.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Who's lift did you use? Rubberdown Customs?


----------



## Tire (May 4, 2011)

looks great :first:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

what rims are those?


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

88rxn/a said:


> what rims are those?


 M12 Diesel rims from Motosport.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Brute Force said:


> Bone, where are you located in GA?


Ditto. Wanna check it out in person!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

bone said:


> pics are huge. gotta figure out the snorkels now.


Looks good. I think you will have to snorkel it the old style on the left and right pocket tops, that was the way I seen it done because of the electronics in the center.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Looks good bro! there has got to be a way to move the electronics out of the way so the snorkels can come up thru the middle


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Or use the right bends. Or Flex hose. lol GOTTA be a way :bigok: The MIMB WAY :bigok: haha... new slogan.


----------



## brute force 1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks good. What lift did you use and what brand of tires do you have?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tires are EFX Moto Monsters... Im almost positive he used an extreme lift but not sure... I know he was talking about his buddy using one... not sure if he got that or a HL


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Looks good , all you need is to snorkel it and put a back seet and 2 ammo boxes and you will be good to go. like this


----------



## bone (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm in the middle Ga area. Yeah they are moto monsters with m12 diesels. The lift is an extreme lift. It was suppose to be a twisted customs lift, but the idiots sent me an extreme lift.(idiots). So I just put it on, so I wouldn't have to deal with them again. Oh and thanks for all the nice comments. That thing looks a 100% better with lift and wheels and tires. Gotta get this thing snorkeled asap!


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

What size are the tires, 30"? Thing looks amazing! I'm about to order the same wheels, but a different tire


----------



## bone (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah they're 30's


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

On the front rack the plastic runs up into the middle of it. How come? I that the electronics you guys are talking about?


----------



## atvjoe (May 18, 2011)

wow looks great


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Those are nice wheels. We sale a lot of them at Mud-Throwers. 

How do you like the more power of 2012's?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

There is a write up on highlifter about snorkeling the 2012 Brutes, but like Polaris said, there has got to be a MIMB way....lol


----------



## kamilson100 (May 22, 2011)

New brute on 30" tires looks great! but.. on orginal tires it looks a little "Chinese". Older Kawasaki was more Japanese in appearance. I don't like new headlights. 
I think, that you know what i mean.
But this is only my opinion.
whether it is possible to set up power steering from new kawasaki to the old brute?
Best regards


----------



## bone (Mar 15, 2010)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> There is a write up on highlifter about snorkeling the 2012 Brutes, but like Polaris said, there has got to be a MIMB way....lol


Yeah I sent that guy a pm about it. But I haven't got anything back from him yet.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kamilson100 said:


> whether it is possible to set up power steering from new kawasaki to the old brute?


 
Nope...sorry, completely different system and framing/mounting then the older version...but...I am talking with an aftermarket company who has a design in the works for PS on all 2005-2011 IRS Brutes. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## kamilson100 (May 22, 2011)

Okey, so i'm waiting for reply if you will know something more about it.


----------



## brute force 1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Have you noticed any rubbing issues in the wheel well yet with those tires? Im looking to buy those tires for my 2012 also. I have not decided whether to get the black diesles or chrome.


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Did you get the pics on the storage boxes ?


----------

